# Port vs Sherry



## variable

Both are "*Dessert wines".

*What the difference between them ?


----------



## rottenzombie

Don't Know..? Should be interesting,,,,:tu


----------



## bobarian

Most find Ports a bit sweeter. Sherry is fortified with brandy after fermentation has been completed. Port is fortified halfway through the fermentation process, leaving some residual sugars. :tu


----------



## BamaDoc77

never had sherry with a cigar..hmm..


----------



## KASR

All I know is, that there is a HUGE difference between an 1-8yr aged Port and a 12-25+ aged Port. H-U-G-E.


----------



## Boss Hogg

Port goes good with a great cigar. Especially the vintage 03's


----------



## Mark C

Sherry is wine that has intentionally been oxidized. It has some of the same flavors you'd get from leaving a regular bottle of wine sit open on the counter for a few weeks. You can buy both dry sherry and sweet sherry (cream sherry) and a few variations in between. It's traditionally made in a small region in Spain. Makes for a great cooking wine, I find it pretty similar to Marsala and have substituted one for the other in a pinch.

Port is entirely different. Made in Portugal, there are again tons of varieties, even including white ports I believe. Vintage ports are supposed to be the best, though not every year produces a crop good enough for a vintage designation. Vintage ports are the ones that typically age for 10+ years, everything that doesn't specifically say 'vintage porto' is not vintage and does not typically age long.

The biggest difference is that sherry is white, port is red (usually), and the oxidation step in making sherry imparts very unique flavors. They're both acquired tastes, though I've come across a lot more people who like port than sherry.


----------



## mosesbotbol

Without typing too much; sherry & sherry are not necessarily a dessert wines.

a Mark C mentioned, sherry is intentionally oxidized, and I do not think it is fortified. Port is fortified with brandy made from the same grapes. Sherry is similar to Madeira as it heated to attain it's flavor and keep it more stable.

Sherry and madeira go best with cigars more than port.


----------



## LeeR

I really prefer port. There are tons of different varieties to sample to find the one best for you. There is a blog I've visited, www.fortheloveofport.com, that has a lot of good information, including some basic FAQs for newbies.


----------



## variable

Thanks! I knew I could count on the great minds here 

I'm starting to explore Port now. Gos real well with a good cigar.
Sherry will be next.


----------



## Bubba -NJ

My mother makes a real good seafood soup that is milk based and a shot of sherry just wakes it up perfectly . I can't imagine doing that with Porto . Interesting thread . :tu


----------

